# Giant ATX 780



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw this in my garage a few weeks ago but paid no attention to it because of the "Giant" name on it. It is a bike my sons friend brought over to loose some commuter parts off of because he rides some of my old bikes and liked the look of no bar ends and reflectors and bags. Anyway, I was looking at it today and finally noticed the components, full XT build with black hubs M730/2 and cantis with Araya RM17 rims. Well that got me to start a search on Google and here but I came up empty for the component spec on this bike. All others were XT and LX mix, no black hubs. Question is, what year is the bike?


----------



## greggski (May 4, 2011)

I think its a 1992 0r 93. I raced an atx 770 around that same time period.....


----------



## choiseul (May 9, 2011)

*1991*

Hi!

My qualified guess is that it is a 1991 model. This is because the look (graphic design of ATX-labels and stem) is very similar to the 1992 ATX's and in 1991 the ATX 780 was still equipped with XT-componentry. The hubs M730 was around 1987-1993. It could also be a 1990 model but I doubt that. It is not a 1992, Giant did not have an ATX 780 in their product line in 1992. This is because they reckoned it would come too close price wise to their line of carbon frame mountain bikes, the CADEX's. In 1993 the ATX 780 was back in the product range but then significantly downgraded with mainly Deore LX components, so it's not a 1993 model.
It is a great frame. I have five Giant ATX's from 1992, from both the American and European line (in Europe it was called the Escaper). It's a gem you have there in your garage.

/Tomas, SWEDEN


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

choiseul said:


> Hi!
> 
> My qualified guess is that it is a 1991 model. This is because the look (graphic design of ATX-labels and stem) is very similar to the 1992 ATX's and in 1991 the ATX 780 was still equipped with XT-componentry. The hubs M730 was around 1987-1993. It could also be a 1990 model but I doubt that. It is not a 1992, Giant did not have an ATX 780 in their product line in 1992. This is because they reckoned it would come too close price wise to their line of carbon frame mountain bikes, the CADEX's. In 1993 the ATX 780 was back in the product range but then significantly downgraded with mainly Deore LX components, so it's not a 1993 model.
> It is a great frame. I have five Giant ATX's from 1992, from both the American and European line (in Europe it was called the Escaper). It's a gem you have there in your garage.
> ...


I also think it's a 1991 with the Quadra fork added later. I have a '91 Giant catalog at home and I'll check later to see if the color matches but I'm pretty sure it does. If you're interested I can scan in the specs from the catalog for this bike and post it up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Strip all the XT off of it and return it to your kids friend with STX.


----------



## concordino (Mar 6, 2012)

wookalar said:


> I also think it's a 1991 with the Quadra fork added later. I have a '91 Giant catalog at home and I'll check later to see if the color matches but I'm pretty sure it does. If you're interested I can scan in the specs from the catalog for this bike and post it up.


Can you please post the catalog scan of this Bike from the 91 catalog.

Many Thanks


----------

